# Bent Metal bindings?



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been looking to buy a pair of these, but can't seem to find many reviews on them and was wondering if they are reliable and will last a while? I have had Union Forces for 3 years and there great but uncomfortable. Any info would be great!

Ryan,


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Barely any of the riders they sponsor are willing to actually ride them. Stay away.

Flow M9's, Flux TT30, Raiden Pusher, K2 Formula, or Salomon Districts.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Damn ok, what makes them so bad? What big issues do they have?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

rscott22 said:


> Damn ok, what makes them so bad? What big issues do they have?


They ride like shit and blow up.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nivek said:


> They ride like shit and blow up.


Bent Metal is owned by Mervin (LibTech, Gnu, Roxy, etc...). I've ridden two pairs of their bindings (one Burnt Resin, one that was converted to a Spark Splitboard binding). They are a weird combination of interesting design features, with poor execution. I liked the idea of the forward lean block, but in reality it wasn't that good. The leather straps appeared high quality, but had weird flaws like the tool-less screw on the toestrap REALLY liked to flip open and unscrew itself. Actually, thinking back, the toestrap itself slipped off so many times I replaced it with a jury-rigged Burton capstrap. The base plate material on the Burnt Resins were also suspect and the heelcup/highback design didn't fit my boot very well.

This is all from 3-5 years ago... maybe they are better now, but I doubt it.


----------

